# Die nächste Abmahnorgie kommt bestimmt...



## Captain Picard (2 August 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/se-02.08.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gehts um die T-Wurst
> 
> In einer Marketing-Kampagne, die ihresgleichen sucht, versucht die Deutsche Telekom derzeit,
> den Großbuchstaben "T" in Werbelogos für sich allein zu beanspruchen. Das berichtet
> ...



Also Vorsicht, bei den nächsten Postings, damits keinen Ärger mit dem rosa Riesen gibt 
(das haben sie sich wohl (noch) nicht schützen lassen) 

Der unvergessene Peter Frankenfeld hatte mal in einer seiner frühen Radio-Nonsenssendungen
"Peters Bastelstunde" den Spruch losgelassen: 
*"Ohne dat jroße T , wäre die deu´sche Sprache ohne Saf´un Kraf´" *

cp


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2003)

Hier der Link auf die BZ: 

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/wirtschaft/265262.html

tf


----------



## Raimund (2 August 2003)

*T*

   
T-Rapie für T-Blähungen:

http://www.free-t.de/

Gruß
Raimund


----------

